# Lymph Nodes



## barefoot (Sep 24, 2008)

Hi, I am a little worried. My girl will be going to the vet at the end of the month. But I am a little worried. Wondering if I should try and get in sooner. I was feeling her lymph nodes and they feel quite big for such a little dog. How big are Chi's lymph nodes (under ears) usually? My girl's feel about the size of a nickel. I don't know if it is because I am just not used to a small dog or if she could be ill. 
Thanks all, Emma


----------



## catalat (Apr 21, 2008)

The lymph nodes should be about pea sized, but what you could be feeling are the submandiublar glands. The lymph nodes are above them I believe. 

The same thing happened to me.. I was feeling that area and thought the glands were her lymph nodes.. I was thinking that is WAY to big for a lymph node. SO the next day in my small animal disease and nutrtion lab I asked my teacher who is a veterinary technician and she told me there are glands in that area as well that are bigger.

So maybe thats what you are feeling, but it is always good to check it out just in case.


----------



## barefoot (Sep 24, 2008)

Thank you so much, that makes me feel a little less worried. I will be eager to have to vet show me. Thank you again though. Wow It is definately like having a baby.

Emma


----------



## OrchardLane (Aug 30, 2008)

catalat said:


> The lymph nodes should be about pea sized, but what you could be feeling are the submandiublar glands. The lymph nodes are above them I believe.
> 
> The same thing happened to me.. I was feeling that area and thought the glands were her lymph nodes.. I was thinking that is WAY to big for a lymph node. SO the next day in my small animal disease and nutrtion lab I asked my teacher who is a veterinary technician and she told me there are glands in that area as well that are bigger.
> 
> So maybe thats what you are feeling, but it is always good to check it out just in case.


That would have been my guess too. 

I first heard about the submandibular glands when I had a minor freak out a few years ago after I touched Rupert's "lymph nodes" and found them to be about the size of a nickle too!!

I immediately thought something was wrong and took his temperature and vitals but they were fine. So I called my vet and was really worried. I said something like, "Rupert must have some freak metabolic issue - may have even damaged his lymph nodes because his vitals are normal but the nodes are enormous!!" 

She was asking me some questions then was like sounds to me like you have found the submandibular glands. Bring him in as a precaution but I suspect that it is the glands.

So I brought him in it was the glands haha

It is always best to be safe and have it checked out though. When dealing with the lymphatic system. So I agree with catalat ... best to have it checked just in case it is something wrong with the lymph node.



So then I called my vet and same thing as catalat said submandibular glands... it was a light bulb moment haha


----------



## catalat (Apr 21, 2008)

I get the same way with Chloe, I worry so much about her... Luckily I see Vet techs and veterinarians almost everyday (because I am going to school to be a tech)

I am still learning though and am figuring a lot out!


----------



## Prosephone (Oct 2, 2005)

Another common issue is the salivary glands. Sometimes they can get blocked up and need to be drained/lanced.


----------



## Rosiesmum (Oct 14, 2007)

I've been there with Jago! Took him to vets and thankfully everything okay, but I did worry!
Do have vet check if concerned, just in case and of course to put your mind at rest


----------

